# repair corrupted bit torrent download



## abhinandh (Aug 16, 2007)

i downloaded a 1.3gb file and it is corrupt.how do i repair it???i remember seeing a solution in the forums.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

is it a movie or game file ?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

@ax3, that is just resuming ur download, not correcting download,i hav been doing it in bitcomet.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 17, 2007)

^any way with Azureus ?:


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

From the above link


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard of a lot of people downlaoding and re-downloading distros due *to corruption.* Heres how to remedy it without re-downloading.
> 
> ...





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^any way with Azureus ?:



In azureus we have a option to check the file if its corrupted or not. Its called "Forced Re-Check" . You get that by rightclicking on a torrent.

@abhinandh try with the methods given and check for integrity of the file from within your torrent client. Also check with the website from where you downloded that torrent file. Usually there are lot of comments by users who downloaded that perticular file. If the original file is really corrupt then other users will also face the same problem. Else its at your end. 

A Tip : Before jumping and downloading a Torrent always check the comments form other users. This will give a good idea of how the file you are about to download is. If its a Video then they will also give ratings about the Video and sound quality.


----------

